#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 樂園版務總管之職

## 那岐

因諸多人事阻礙以及站外事務眾多繁忙，並無奈理念不合等事
正式提出請辭樂園版務總管之職以及活動企劃部版主，請管理員同意請辭，另尋人才管理。

期盼未來狼之樂園能順利有自己的發展與天地，持續提供會員良好的環境與發揮空間。



*那岐*

----------


## fwiflof

那岐要辭職啊.....@@
不知道為什麼有點惋惜呢~~~
嗯，那岐應該還是會來吧
那岐是阿幽非常崇拜的大大呢.....
祝福你哦~~~~~(有點詞窮，希望還能理解......)

----------


## 遠方

感謝那岐這麼多日的盡忠職守，
雖有萬分不捨，
在下支持你。

----------


## 狼王白牙

那岐擔任版主及版務總管之時曾辦了許多公益活動，以及提供管理上的正向意見等重要貢獻

或許往後難以覓得如那岐一般的良材，因而對本次異動感到不捨

但仍祝福那岐無論在站外或工作上的各種事務都能得心應手。




> 因諸多人事阻礙以及站外事務眾多繁忙，並無奈理念不合等事
> 正式提出請辭樂園版務總管之職以及活動企劃部版主，請管理員同意請辭，另尋人才管理。
> 
> 期盼未來狼之樂園能順利有自己的發展與天地，持續提供會員良好的環境與發揮空間。
> 
> 
> 
> *那岐*

----------

